# Solved: Java Automatic Update



## moosescooter (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a notice on my computer that Java Update is available.
Is it advisable to download and install this, as I am prompted to do?
Thank you.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If it's a reference to JRE 6 Update 14, you will, presumably, only need it if any of this applies to you;

"JRE 6 Update 14
This release is Windows 7 support-ready and includes support for Internet Explorer 8, Windows Server 2008 SP2, and Windows Vista SP2. New features include the G1 garbage collector, plus performance and security enhancements."

The 'Learn More' details make it clear that the security enhancements are the same as in Update 13 so, if, like me, you still have XP with IE 7 (which I don't actually use), you probably don't need to bother.

EDIT: extract from the 'Learn More' page;

"This feature release does not contain any new fixes for security vulnerabilities to its previous release, Java SE 6 Update 13. Users who have Java SE 6 Update 13 have the latest security fixes and do not need to upgrade to this release to be current on security fixes."


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

moosescooter:

Do the following in the order listed:

Go here to download the new version - 1.6.0.14. Download and save it and don't install it yet.

Go into Add Or Remove Programs(XP) / Programs And Features(Vista) and uninstall all older versions currently present in your computer.

Go into *C:\Program Files\Java* and delete all leftover folders still inside the Java folder. (Note: If the Java folder is no longer present, skip this step.)

Install version 1.6.0.14.

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG and then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from *jusched* and/or *SunJavaUpdateSched*, then click Apply - OK - Exit Without Restart.

Click Start - Run, type in SERVICES.MSC and then click OK. Double-click *Java Quick Starter*, change it from Automatic to Manual, click Apply, then close the window.

Restart your computer. When the small SCU window appears(see screenshot), ignore the message. Place a checkmark in that window, then click OK.


----------



## moosescooter (Mar 18, 2009)

TOGG,
Thank you for the feedback. I have Vista SP 1.
How do I learn what version of Internet Exporer I have?

The Java automatic update does not indicate the version. It is noted as "Java Automatic Update: Jave (TM) SE Runtime Environment Sun Microsystems, Inc.
How do I learn what version it is?

Moosescooter


----------



## moosescooter (Mar 18, 2009)

Flavallee,

Thank you for the feedback.
Why do you recommend I do the steps you listed? 

Moosescooter


----------



## moosescooter (Mar 18, 2009)

TOGG,

I previously emailed you in response to your feedback, but since then I learned the Java Update is Java 6 Update 13.

When I online searched that, I saw multiple versions, so I still am not getting basic information that would explain this well.

Moosescooter


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Flavallee,
Thank you for the feedback.
Why do you recommend I do the steps you listed? *

Because it's what works. The steps get rid of the old versions and disable the unnecessary startup entries.

By the way, the current version is 1.6.0.14.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## moosescooter (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Flavallee.


----------

